

Ask HN: To Join a Startup or to Join Company? - fidz

I am currently contracted as a part-time developer and the contract ends this month. Friend of mine asks me to join his IoT startup* (aka. become his co-founder). He is very passionate and very energetic when he is talking about the startup. The problem is i don&#x27;t see his point this startup would be succeed (even though 10 years ago he started a startup and succeed). He has said about the strategy: to make awareness about this new technology, first we would do consulting. Once we have enough idea, we will make a product. I don&#x27;t like his consulting strategy (because most clients sucks), but yes we don&#x27;t have any idea what product to make.<p>At the same time, i am offered a job in a company, with high enough salary (at least, high enough in my area) and good environment (At least they understand Joel Test). Also, they have single working product, which i will be working on, if i accept the offer.<p>What should i consider to make decision (to make startup or to join company)?<p>* in addition: i don&#x27;t live in the developed country like US. Here, internet of things is still new (yet it would boom eventually). Just like mobile app market, it took 2-3 years to bring smartphones become popular here.
======
johan_larson
You don't believe in the startup, right? So the likely fate is that you'll
work hard for a year at discounted wages and then the company fails.

You are being asked to make an investment -- extra work for less money -- so
think like an investor, not like a worker. In this situation, a VC would
probably ask your friend to come back when he has a prototype or can show more
traction. You should do the same. Take the job with the established company,
at least for now.

No need to slam the door, though. Tell your friend that his idea sounds
farfetched, but that you'd be interested if he could show some real progress
-- an actual client or a working prototype. You should be able to part on
decent terms.

~~~
_em_
i couldn't have put it in better words than johan_larson. If you don't believe
in it, then don't even think about it. Actually, you wouldn't even have made
that post if you had believe in that product. So there is no point thinking
over it :)

------
garysvpa1
cant it be both?

~~~
fidz
I am afraid i can't focus if i do both thing. Yes i can still do everyting in
weekend, but i don't think it would be effective and impactful.

